# Company name theft!



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RenaissanceR said:


> Well, I just ran into the same problem. A company in MA has chosen to call itself the same name as my company. Which is registered/trademarked in MA. The "other" company also is claiming to be incorporated and licensed in MA.
> 
> Wrong on both counts, no incorporation in MA, much less anywhere, and no licensing. No Federal id numbers either. Filed a complaint with the State of MA and was told "we will look into it, we suggest hiring an attorney also".
> 
> Another fine mess.....


I went through about 30 different names and combinations before I could have one someone else didn't have. They checked everyone I picked and wouldn't let me have it if someone else had it am I'm sure your laws must be the same. They can't even be close here. Think it's the SCC I had to register with before I could start my business if I didn't I couldn't get a license either.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice...5 year old thread and it's been brought back from the dead. I see that BC didn't let a thread go to waste!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nice...5 year old thread and it's been brought back from the dead. I see that BC didn't let a thread go to waste!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xezd5EDZBhQ&ob=av2e


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Joke...*

[deleted]


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

RenaissanceR said:


> Well, the State of MA informed me that they do not pursue action against case of trademark/service mark theft, and I should pursue the issue at my own cost in the general courts. Fact is, the name is registered and trademarked, but they refuse to do anything. On the licensing issue, the state only pursues action against licensed contractors. Legal action against a contractor w/out a license must be pursued in the general courts, the BBRS won't get involved.
> 
> Tax dollars NOT at work.


Since when did they ever work for the money.:blink:


----------

